# Blanks?



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of any blanks that are similar to laguna or sarge or other high end rod makers?
I've built a few rainshadow/batsons, are those still the go to for most of yall?
Looking for something to throw mainly plugs with, maybe some plastics on 1/4 oz jig heads at the lightest. Fishing for Trout and reds.
I've had a couple lagunas, and my bil still has one, and I love the way they feel but wanting to build my own again. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Rainshadow Immortal IMMP70-ML. A popular blank for that purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

You can buy blanks from Laguna I believe. Sarge blanks are available to or they were. Check out Phenix blanks and Fuji blanks.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

PBC said:


> You can buy blanks from Laguna I believe. Sarge blanks are available to or they were. Check out Phenix blanks and Fuji blanks.


I think they are pretty expensive aren't they?
I'm not looking for a super cheap blank but if they cost around or close to 200 for the blank alone i might as well get a custom from them. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Not many $200 dollar blanks out there for your needs, most are considerably less. The NFC X rays for instance are $85 for a US built high mod blank. Blanks aren't the major cost for manufacturers, it's the labor to build a rod, usually has to change hands around 30 times before it goes out the door. The Rainshadow new Eternity RX10s are in the $120 dollar range if I remember right.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Hawglife said:


> I think they are pretty expensive aren't they?
> I'm not looking for a super cheap blank but if they cost around or close to 200 for the blank alone i might as well get a custom from them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They are expensive but if you want a high end blank then you pay a high end price.


----------



## Bass12 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hawglife said:


> I think they are pretty expensive aren't they?
> I'm not looking for a super cheap blank but if they cost around or close to 200 for the blank alone i might as well get a custom from them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Laguna blanks are $100 and great quality


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Bass12 said:


> Laguna blanks are $100 and great quality


Not bad at all if true 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

PBC said:


> They are expensive but if you want a high end blank then you pay a high end price.


True

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

spoonplugger1 said:


> Not many $200 dollar blanks out there for your needs, most are considerably less. The NFC X rays for instance are $85 for a US built high mod blank. Blanks aren't the major cost for manufacturers, it's the labor to build a rod, usually has to change hands around 30 times before it goes out the door. The Rainshadow new Eternity RX10s are in the $120 dollar range if I remember right.


How do these NFC Xrays compare to the immortal rainshadow? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass12 (Jan 4, 2019)

Laguna sells all components they use I have built multiple rods on there blanks.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

The X rays are in the Rainshadow Eternity class, the HM's are Immortal class blanks. If you are comparing graphites, they really haven't changed much in the materials good to make blanks out of, when you get into the higher modulus blanks they are no longer made with one material, they become multi-modulus designs, ( a mix) to get the most performance with reasonable durability. It's the resin systems that are where the rubber meets the road. One of the unsexy things no one mentions much. If you can get away with using less you get a much bigger jumps in performance and weight than any graphite change would give you, you lose an average of 30 to 40% of the advertised graphite modulus when you add scrim and resins into the mix, messing with these two things is where the good designers get the most benefit back.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The NFC X-rays are not usually $85. They are on sale right now.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The NFC X-rays are not usually $85. They are in a sale right now.


Is there anywhere local to Houston or so that carries them? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know if that have dealers or not. I have purchased a few of their blanks, but ordered direct from NFC. NFC is the latest Gary Loomis rod company.


X-Ray Rod Blanks – Northfork Composites


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

NFC has no dealers, you may find old stock from 5+ years ago at some companies in limited styles and availability, they have been direct buying from the company for some time, no middle man distributors and dealers mean they can give the consumer better pricing. You're right about the $85 price, 6 months ago they were $75 dollars.


----------



## bellaireroad (Aug 20, 2020)

I think you will find, if you look at the specs, the NFC rods are heavier in the butt than the rainshadow. Even though they are both in Wa state, the NFC are more of a West Coast style like Calstar and Seeker.

I just finished a build on an Medium fast Eternity Rx 10 and working on a XRay Medium fast now. The NFC is significantly thicker in the butt. The specs are online, you can find them on the websites

I would think if you are wade fishing you would be happier with the Eternity, if boat or bank the XRay

I will say this, the Rainshadow is the finest casting rod I have to date. So good I recently sold a Sarge and Waterloo. That may change when the NFC is finished though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

I may be wrong but i remember hearing that sarge blanks are by mhx

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## playfulcod (3 mo ago)

Rainshadow Immortal IMMP70-ML. A common placeholder for such an intent.


five nights at freddy's​


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I see its been a year since you posted this question up. 
What blank did you end up getting and how did it go on satisfying your plug chunkin need ? Just courious


----------

